# Stuck with sony vaio care rescue



## Kamalesh_das (Sep 19, 2012)

I have sony vaio VPCEB44EN with windows 7 home basic.
Suddenly it start giving error like this-

Edit windows boot option for: windows 7

path: \windos\system\system32\winload.exe

partition: 3
Hard Disk: ef7d31bf

[/NOEXECUTE=OPTIN


The i tried to format it with sony vaio recovery 
the i got-


Edit windows boot options for:start vaio care rescue
Path: \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe


[ /MININT RDIMAGEOFFSET=8192 RDIMAGELENGTH=3161088 RDPATH=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\sources\boot\wim ]

But anyway I format c drive and proceed further recovery.It takes 12-15 mins to complete to 100% and when system trying to restart the vaio recovery window coming again like before.
This whole process is going on like a loop.
Is there any way to come out from that loop successfully.

:banghead: !! Help please !!:banghead:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Please go to this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/sony-vaio-stucked-in-vaio-care-rescue-606170.html


----------

